# Project - Sort the Garage Out.



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi, This is my first post on here. Ive spent many hours on here tho reading other peoples threads sone of which have been a good read.

 Im working on the garage currently so I can basically have a decent-ish place to work if need be when Im not at work.  

This is what I had to work with a pretty much std garage dark and dingey full of spiders and lots of random items dumped in there.

Heres some pics 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

As you can see its fairly crammed in there....The garage is fairly small being 2.4mtr wide x 4.8mtr long and around 2.2mtr in height when standing in the middle of the floor.

My intention is to try an make space of a milling machine in the centre at the back just behind were that light bulb is....







Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

I Bought a load of cheap shelving from ebay and put anything on them to start with....

Then after a good few trips to the local dump managed to start making some space at last.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alittlerusty (Jul 31, 2017)

Couple more posts and pics will be available


----------



## ch2co (Jul 31, 2017)

Kinda looks like my shop.


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

The garage is about 50 years old so the chassis has rotten away the leg supports in places as you can see here

I cut the rotten metal away, bolted on some new angle iron and then cemented it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

Ive concreted around the bottom inside edges so all the supports and panels are now held in place really well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

Now the garage is supported like it once was I made a start on the paneling.

A couple of trips later to B&Q l had a load of OSB3 Panels and timber beams.

Drilled into the the chassis and bolted the beams to it also filled every hole with expanding foam.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

Then made a start on cutting the panels to size and screwing them onto the beams...

I got a load of cheap bike inner tube and stapled it along the bottom edges of each board were they sit on the floor.

Then fitted the boards to beams I'd already bolted to the garages chassis.

Then painted it in white....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

Then sorted the window out as it didnt look all that good.....

Im no joiner, but I think that looks better...





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

Now the boarding was up I thought about lighting....I went for 9w LED panels with 240v to 12v drivers...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

Then after testing I sorted out the wiring, fitted dimmer switches and then a remoted control blind.....lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

So, the back half of the garage was now much better than what it once was going back to the first pic but.....

It was now quite echo-ee in there....and far to bright with everything white...

so....

I decided that cork lining the boards might be a good idea to tone down the brightness and to hopefully absorb noise so it didnt costantly feel like an empty room you decorating....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

liked this a lot so I fitted some blue tooth speakers in the roof too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

looks a lot nicer now...feels nicer in there....

bought a clock so i stopped losing track of time....








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice job. you made me work almost as hard as you to see those pics.. 
Looks like a much improved space.  Can't wait to see you load it with tools and make something.


----------



## dlane (Jul 31, 2017)

Your pics are the dreaded red x's  cant see them, search "how to post pictures useing tapatalk
Looks like a lot of  them
Thanks
Ps , where is grimsby ?


----------



## dlane (Jul 31, 2017)

-rich- said:


> So, the back half of the garage was now much better than what it once was going back to the first pic but.....
> 
> It was now quite echo-ee in there....and far to bright with everything white...
> 
> ...


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

woochucker said:


> Nice job. you made me work almost as hard as you to see those pics..
> Looks like a much improved space.  Can't wait to see you load it with tools and make something.


haha...yeah i have a lot pics....be nice to get a mill in there when its done...Im quite liking the pm940's if im honest...I learnt on a little X2 mill...made quite a lot manually on that little beast...the PM is justva massive version of that so would like one....



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

dlane said:


> Your pics are the dreaded red x's  cant see them, search "how to post pictures useing tapatalk
> Looks like a lot of  them
> Thanks
> Ps , where is grimsby ?


unsure what you mean i can see the pics perfectly fine....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 31, 2017)

That's what I meant by working as hard as you. The pics are not visible unless you hit reply.
For tapatalk follow the instructions. *Someone will be by shortly with the link on how to tapatalk with imag*es...


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

woochucker said:


> That's what I meant by working as hard as you. The pics are not visible unless you hit reply.
> For tapatalk follow the instructions. *Someone will be by shortly with the link on how to tapatalk with imag*es...


bummer....sorry about that...I'll try figure out whats going wrong....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

can you see this without hitting reply ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes,


----------



## Alittlerusty (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes!!


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

so were cool then yeah....im uploading them the right way now ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Jul 31, 2017)

What ever you did it worked ,thanks
Where is grimsby


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

I made these for someone on my old Seige X2 manual mill.

I used 7075 aluminium and grade 5 titanium as well just for laughs  ...took me ages on that little thing....

polished the aluminium up and anodised the titanium with a gas gun...


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

dlane said:


> What ever you did it worked ,thanks
> Where is grimsby


why are you asking were grimsby is ?...I havent mentioned grimsby....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Jul 31, 2017)

it's in the box to the left , next to city.


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

dlane said:


> it's in the box to the left , next to city.


its in the UK.

are you in california ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Jul 31, 2017)

Yup


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

dlane said:


> Yup


cool....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 31, 2017)

Like Derrick said, welcome to the group. Your shop looks like it will be a comfortable place to work.  Big improvement over the starting point..


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

woochucker said:


> Like Derrick said, welcome to the group. Your shop looks like it will be a comfortable place to work.  Big improvement over the starting point..


Thanks for saying...  Its kinda turned into a hobby of its own this little shop...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Jul 31, 2017)

Now the back half of the garage was kinda done I decided to do something with the floor as its uneven and not to nice to stand on really.

Im doing it in 3 parts...I swept and clean it up then primered it...I was going to use 50mm deep base self leveling compound but after seeing how far 3 bags got (£15) a bag I decided to lay cheap cement down first the put the compound over that.

I also put down some thick steel mesh were the mill will stand just for added support  























Then painted it with butimous black paint....




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

onto the front half now..... 

Copied what I'd at the back....
































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

......spent a while making up a wiring harness for the new lights. I used 2 way, 3 way and 4 way junctions boxes. The LED lights are 3 watt each. 240v AC to 12v DC LED drivers. I decided to use a PIR sensor switch to automaticaly 
turn these lights on when we enter and to turn straight off when we step out....saves messing about looking for the light switch in a dark garage at night.....Theres also a switch to bypass the sensor to keep the lights on permently if I want....














pleased with these as its not something I do all that much....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Aug 1, 2017)

I like the auto on/off switch is it 110v , I keep forgetting to turn mine off during the daytime.
That should be a good workspace when it's done, o wait there never done.


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

dlane said:


> I like the auto on/off switch is it 110v , I keep forgetting to turn mine off during the daytime.
> That should be a good workspace when it's done, o wait there never done.


no its 240v to 12v same as at the rear of the garage...these LED panels are only 3watt each but are still quite bright.... we dont have 110v house hold power in the uk just 240v 13amp

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

Fitting it all together wasn't that easy as it turned out, but thats part of the fun... 

View attachment 238788


View attachment 238789



View attachment 238790



View attachment 238791



View attachment 238792



View attachment 238793



View attachment 238794


nightmare !!






working...  






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

These are the little 3watt panels...






240v AC to 12v DC drivers that power the LEDs




The power board














Installation






























Sweet !!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

dlane said:


> I like the auto on/off switch is it 110v , I keep forgetting to turn mine off during the daytime.
> That should be a good workspace when it's done, o wait there never done.


sorry I misunderstood you...

The PIR sensor switch is 240v in 240v out then the power goes to the drivers...once the consumer unit is fitted the light will be out on a low amp circuit.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi welcome to the site, have a bit of galvanic corrosion going on around the base. Might be a good idea to use some cleaning and painting to stop its take over. Anything to insulate the metal from the ground , not sure how much the concrete will help or slow down. Differing metals kind of attack each other over time . 
But your doing a great job fixing it up. I need to build an addition to my garage to house my surface grinder , not sure I can fit it under the door frame to get it in. So ill gain 6' x 12' with three walls and a roof. 
Have fun gonna be a nice shop.


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Hi welcome to the site, have a bit of galvanic corrosion going on around the base. Might be a good idea to use some cleaning and painting to stop its take over. Anything to insulate the metal from the ground , not sure how much the concrete will help or slow down. Differing metals kind of attack each other over time .
> But your doing a great job fixing it up. I need to build an addition to my garage to house my surface grinder , not sure I can fit it under the door frame to get it in. So ill gain 6' x 12' with three walls and a roof.
> Have fun gonna be a nice shop.


Hi, yep agreed...ive cut the rot out best i can...kept the metals the same ( mild steel angle iron )... the rot you see is 50 years worth...so with what ive done hopefully it will last a few more....

good luck with your surface grinder there fairly big machines...have one at work.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

I now see what you guys meant about the red x's.

I was viewing this site through tapatalk only as i was on a night shift.

just got home and viewed the main site on a PC.

sorry about that...theres no pics at the begining like you say.....

just so there is heres how it looked at the begining.....





.....and how it did when id finished....( stood in about the same place when both photo's were taken )




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## catceefer (Aug 1, 2017)

Rich,

Your revamped garage looks excellent. Is the roof corrugated steel or asbestos concrete? Although, I have a metal garage like yours, my "workshop" is in a 1950s concrete prefab with an asbestos concrete roof. I wish to do something like you have done, but was wondering what you did with the roof. I get chronic condensation everywhere.

Regards,

James.


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

catceefer said:


> Rich,
> 
> Your revamped garage looks excellent. Is the roof corrugated steel or asbestos concrete? Although, I have a metal garage like yours, my "workshop" is in a 1950s concrete prefab with an asbestos concrete roof. I wish to do something like you have done, but was wondering what you did with the roof. I get chronic condensation everywhere.
> 
> ...


hi James

ours has never really suffered from condensation unless the dryer was on for a while.....

I sealed up every hole were the corrugated roof meets the walls with expanding foam...and sealed every join on the walls and ceiling with sealant.

when it rained we used to get small puddles here and there but now we get nothing at all.

I checked every panel in detail as i went along sealing up everything i didnt like.

big holes expanding foam

little gaps and joins with sealant.

after fitting the panels i drilled 10mm holes here and there, then filled up the gaps behind the panels with expanding foam....basically inserting the tube on the can into the drilled holes and emptying the can...i bought a load if huge cans off ebay...the walls and roof behind the panels are now solid.

the roof is cement asbestos, walls are galv steel.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## catceefer (Aug 1, 2017)

Rich,

Thank you for the reply. It would be interesting to know how snug your garage feels once the colder weather comes. Have you done anything on the outside of the roof or have you left it as it was?

Regards,

James.


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

catceefer said:


> Rich,
> 
> Thank you for the reply. It would be interesting to know how snug your garage feels once the colder weather comes. Have you done anything on the outside of the roof or have you left it as it was?
> 
> ...


ive left it as it was....it does feel warmer in there than the outside....inside thermo was 24 degrees C the other day compared to 19 degrees outside....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

made some new doors too....( not finished yet )

Very good metal cutting saw !






crude drawing the new doors...lol




40x40x3mm box section


















nice !

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

I didnt really know how to go about building some new doors as its not something ive done before but after some thought came up with this idea....


















your probably wondering what im making but it will make sense.... 
















 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

130kg door..... I didnt start out to make it this heavy an strong.....



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

made some changes to the door frame....





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

made a nice big hinge for the door






















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Aug 1, 2017)

nice work.


----------



## -rich- (Aug 1, 2017)

woochucker said:


> nice work.


Thanks very much  

Took me a while all this....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice and heavily built- Wow!
Looks like you could hang a small car on the inside of the door.

-brino


----------



## -rich- (Aug 2, 2017)

brino said:


> Nice and heavily built- Wow!
> Looks like you could hang a small car on the inside of the door.
> 
> -brino


hi brino

yeah I had to beef up everything due to the main door turning out like it has...lol


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Aug 2, 2017)

been doodling as im a bit board on nightshift.

sketched/designed a box frame ( side view ) for a mill.

might refer back to this incase i lose the pic





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## -rich- (Aug 2, 2017)

work on the other garage door:

Its 2/3's the size of the first door.


















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## catceefer (Aug 3, 2017)

-rich- said:


> ive left it as it was....it does feel warmer in there than the outside....inside thermo was 24 degrees C the other day compared to 19 degrees outside....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Rich,

Thank you. 

James.


----------

